# Deleted Tiagos site...But...



## tyler0912 (Nov 8, 2011)

I deleted tiagos photography site as i wanted a site where i can see my first ever post and my last post...
So i made a new one on posterous.com
i know cheryl and steph have a blog on this site and i am following both, does anyone else have a posterous account...
Heres mine if you wish to check it out or not?
www.tiagotortoiseupdates.posterous.com 
or click on the image in my signature! #
Check it out if you wish! 
I made it about 30mins ago soo there is only a pic of tiago and emrys on at the moment!  Enjoy! 
Leave a message and a pic of your..

Thankyou! 

It will be updates and images of tiago.


----------



## ascott (Nov 8, 2011)

Fun stuff Tyler


----------



## tyler0912 (Nov 8, 2011)

Thankyou!


----------

